# Johannes Maccovius: The gospel command is universal, the promise is particular



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 15, 2022)

The command to believe the Gospel is universal, but its promises are particular. This is a point of very great disagreement between the Lutherans and us. For they teach that those who receive the commandment to believe do also receive the promise. But this is not true, because the commandment pertained to all Israelites, but not so the promise, Rm 9.8. Only some of them are called the children of the promise.

For the reference, see:









Johannes Maccovius: The gospel command is universal, the promise is particular


The command to believe the Gospel is universal, but its promises are particular. This is a point of very great disagreement between the Lutherans and us. For they teach that those who receive the c…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

